# Climate Control Light Out 2000 Jetta



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just bought a 2000 GLS and the lights are out behind the knobs for the climate control. The AC and air recycle lights work as well as all of the functions of the knobs. I have read that they are not replaceable, is this true? If not, how can I get to them to replace them and what bulb do I need? Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Climate Control Light Out 2000 Jetta (Bizrc248)*

There is one bulb (for all three knobs) behind the center knob. Turn the knob to the straight up and down 12 o'clock position and pull the knob straight out. Wrap a soft cloth around the jaws of a pliers, that works the best. Pull the bulb out with a needle nose wrapped with a rubber band. The bulb is a sylvania 2721, available at most auto parts stores. You can also use a small piece of vacuum tubing to pull the bulb out. (pull straight out, don't twist it)


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Climate Control Light Out 2000 Jetta (77kafer)*

Great thanks for the help!


----------



## smills0902 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is requires too much patience. Take ALL the knobs off (doesn't matter which position they are in). Once all the knobs are off, the surrounding plastic square pops right out. From there you will see the housing for all 3 knobs and the white plastic background; with a flathead screwdriver simply press down on the top of the climate control housing and POOF, you have direct access to the bulb. This was MUCH easier for me rather than trying to fiddle a little bulb with big fingers. Reinstallation is reverse, everything pops right in.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

Always nice to know that there is a second replacement option.


----------

